# Hit a crub - minor tire sidewall damage - need replacement?



## Belfi (Aug 3, 2001)

Ok, here's the ting: an overly long and sharp crub took a bite out of one of my wheels / tires. There is no impact bubble, but a decent amount of tire-edge got peeled off. Should I replace, or ride it out? Tires are original, car has ~30k miles.






















Fortunately, no fents or burshes were involved. :thumbup:


----------



## amurdock23 (May 7, 2018)

*Driving*

If you are just doing a daily commute you might be okay, obviously any shop is going to tell you to replace the tire. Keep an eye on the pressure and don't hit anymore curbs :laugh: . If this is an original tire what is the life rating? If you only have 5k left then consider replacing all four.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

just get a rubber cement and glue it.  i had a tire who hit a curb too and had a crack in the rubber but nut bubbling. i was able to use it for 60000 miles until its due to replace. 

during vehicle inspection, i had to make it my spare. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

